# Well who's cooking today?



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Well who's cooking today? I had planned to do some ribs and build a pad for Buford, but the Mrs. nixed those plans..........at least  the building a pad part. (I've worked 13 days straight and I can't say I'm not happy about her decison) I'm doing the ribs like I did on Monday I'm going to see if I can recreate those, and I'm going to do a small batch of ABT's, and dog turds (hotdogs stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon), I might even toss on some chicken parts.....Walter I managed to score some Oak this will be my first time using Oak. It is a nice fall day here in Buffalo, this is my type of weather. Anyone else out there sending smoke signals?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm doing a whole chicken and some veggies!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Greg are you beer canning it our just regular? What's a veggie? Is that the garnish my wife puts on my plate?
IMO I think I'm going to like the Oak, coming out of the stack it smells (at least to me) similar to hickory............Ribs have been on for 1 hr and the dog turds are now on........I'l put the ABT's on to go with dinner a little later.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got lamb chops in a marinade now. I'm gonna grill those bad boys up later on tonight. I'll be posting pics in the grilling section.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 11, 2006)

Did a whole bird yesterday. Ran out of Rosemary so I used what was left of a store bought Lemon Pepper rub. I cut the backbone out and lay the bird flat.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

I've got one rack of spares on the WSM and will be doing a rotisserie chicken on the new Weber gasser!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm smoking two chickens.  One for dinner the other for a customer.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2006)

Nothing going on the grill here today , after working all week the wife has decided that she will fix stuff inside , its close to the 100 degree mark right now and very humid here in Denmark SC.  Niki is going to make something with some hamberger meat we have here. I scored some squash and zucinni ( hope i spelled that right) . I have to clean the smoker today , thank the maker for dry vac`s . LOL


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

On weekends at the fire house we cook steaks for lunch.  Usually with backed potato's and salad.  Today we didn't break tradition.  Corn and greens, tossed salad, baked tater and a large serloin steak on the grill.  Its one of the perks for working on a weekend. =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> On weekends at the fire house we cook steaks for lunch.  Usually with backed potato's and salad.  Today we didn't break tradition.  Corn and greens, tossed salad, baked tater and a large serloin steak on the grill.  Its one of the perks for working on a weekend. =P~


We often cook on weekends at work to.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> On weekends at the fire house we cook steaks for lunch.  Usually with *backed* potato's and salad.  Today we didn't break tradition.  Corn and greens, tossed salad, baked tater and a large *serloin* steak on the grill.  Its one of the perks for working on a weekend. =P~



Nothing better than a good backed potato and serloin!  8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3f68w651]On weekends at the fire house we cook steaks for lunch.  Usually with *backed* potato's and salad.  Today we didn't break tradition.  Corn and greens, tossed salad, baked tater and a large *serloin* steak on the grill.  Its one of the perks for working on a weekend. =P~



*Nothing better than a good backed potato and serloin!*  8-[[/quote:3f68w651]
It's Larry's turn today boys ~ Not mine!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1iqxmo8z]On weekends at the fire house we cook steaks for lunch.  Usually with *backed* potato's and salad.  Today we didn't break tradition.  Corn and greens, tossed salad, baked tater and a large *serloin* steak on the grill.  Its one of the perks for working on a weekend. =P~



Nothing better than a good backed potato and serloin!  8-[[/quote:1iqxmo8z]


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 11, 2006)

*Smokin"*

I am trying that Quick Cook method.  I have 2 Butts on right now at 350.  Gonna smoke em' for 5 hours and rest for one.  Supposed to the way to do it.  Don't know, but I will a little later today.http://www.kickassbbq.com/largepic.php? ... ton%20Butt
Smoke On!!!!!!
That smoker is HOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Smokin"*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I am trying that Quick Cook method.  I have 2 Butts on right now at 350.  Gonna smoke em' for 5 hours and rest for one.  Supposed to the way to do it.  Don't know, but I will a little later today.
> http://www.kickassbbq.com/largepic.php? ... ton%20Butt
> Smoke On!!!!!!
> That smoker is HOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ed



I hope you injected with LOTS of liquid first.  Make sure they rest for a few hours also!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Greg are you beer canning it our just regular? What's a veggie? Is that the garnish my wife puts on my plate?
> IMO I think I'm going to like the Oak, coming out of the stack it smells (at least to me) similar to hickory............Ribs have been on for 1 hr and the dog turds are now on........I'l put the ABT's on to go with dinner a little later.



Going to fly the chicken and grill some zucchinis and potatoes...actullay, I might stick the taters in the hickory smoke for a bit and then finish them on the grill...


----------



## DaleP (Jun 11, 2006)

I have been making sauce most of the day. Trying to find something for comp chicken. Going to kettle up some in a few hours and try 3 of 4 sauces my kids and I made. One was poured down the sink. Yuck.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

No cooking today, Hop Sing will cook for me tonight.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> No cooking today, Hop Sing will cook for me tonight.


We knew you couldn't stay away too long.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got home.......I'm cooked, Mama is on her way to China Wok as we type :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My BIL &SIL took he kids to go see Cars.......Me and mrs. dog had a few hours to ourselves :ack:  Now they are staying for dinner and I have to mix up some fillers, I only have 3 racks of ribs. Going to do some beans, cornbread and about 2 dz ATB's. 

You'll be hungry an hour after eating Hop sing cuisine :grin:  There is still time to grill something.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I am toasted, I'm having trouble choking a beer down  
Your'e right about Sing cuisine #-o 
I am whipped  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know how I feel all the time. Except the part about not being able to get a beer down. [-X  Shame on you. How was the drag races? :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know how I feel all the time. Except the part about not being able to get a beer down. [-X  Shame on you. How was the drag races? :grin:[/quote:3slvuh4x]
You feel like this all of the time?  
Race's were awesome :grin: 
The beer I hold in my hand is about the 70th I have had since Friday #-o 
And let's not forget the Vodka& margarita's #-o
Good luck with your'e dinner,I'm drinking mine


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know how I feel all the time. Except the part about not being able to get a beer down. [-X  Shame on you. How was the drag races? :grin:[/quote:fazjzg2c]
You feel like this all of the time?  
Race's were awesome :grin: 
The beer I hold in my hand is about the 70th I have had since Friday #-o 
And let's not forget the Vodka& margarita's #-o
Good luck with your'e dinner,I'm drinking mine [/quote:fazjzg2c]
Yeah Puff that's about how I feel all the time. Like today for example I've been up since 6 pm yesterday. I'll probably get to bed around 10pm....


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 11, 2006)

Tri Tip from Trader Joe's tonight.  A modified Santa Maria rub.

Potatoes in a foil pouch.

Good dinner.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Tri Tip from Trader Joe's tonight.  A modified Santa Maria rub.
> 
> Potatoes in a foil pouch.
> 
> Good dinner.


Where are the Pics?


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Smokin' U said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only offer pics of the leftovers already vac-sealed in the new Food Saver.

Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only offer pics of the leftovers already vac-sealed in the new Food Saver.

Sorry.[/quote:ul0mp7wi]
Anything's good at this point.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokin' U":1n92ibx6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only offer pics of the leftovers already vac-sealed in the new Food Saver.

Sorry.[/quote:1n92ibx6]
Anything's good at this point.  :grin:  [/quote:1n92ibx6]
Joker you are one sick man.........I wonder If there is a hotline for people who are addicted to food porn as bad as you are. Wanting to look at sloppy seconds... #-o Then again I've never seen a real tri tip up close....Post the left overs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything's good at this point.  :grin:  [/quote:35va08an]
Joker you are one sick man.........I wonder If there is a hotline for people who are addicted to food porn as bad as you are. Wanting to look at sloppy seconds... #-o Then again I've never seen a real tri tip up close....Post the left overs. [/quote:35va08an]
Careful, or you're gonna get banned ~ Again!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 11, 2006)

My wife says I gave in to peer pressure.  Its not the first time.

Lunch will be good tomorrow.

Simple and good dinner.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything's good at this point.  :grin:  [/quote:2rnuddl8]
Joker you are one sick man.........I wonder If there is a hotline for people who are addicted to food porn as bad as you are. Wanting to look at sloppy seconds... #-o Then again I've never seen a real tri tip up close....Post the left overs. [/quote:2rnuddl8]
Careful, or you're gonna get banned ~ Again!  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:2rnuddl8]
It's all fun and games until the posts get censored.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> My wife says I gave in to peer pressure.  Its not the first time.
> 
> Lunch will be good tomorrow.
> 
> Simple and good dinner.


Looks good.  =P~  I guess that makes you an enabler. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## zilla (Jun 11, 2006)

I cooked an 11 lb brisket. Yea I know I said I hate brisket but every once in a while I try it again and reaffirm that brisket is a poor investment in time and money. It came out as good as brisket can turn out. The flavor was very good, the smoke ring was killer, the meat was still moist but the texture is what gets me. It's like liver with grain. Next week I'm going to smoke some bone in 2-1/2" thick pork chops. Here is pic.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 12, 2006)

Zilla that brisket looks pretty dang good to me. Since I have a sleep apnea clinic tomorrow in Columbia , my wife and I are going to Publix , somebody told me they had briskets might just pick myself up one or 2!!!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 12, 2006)

Brisket looks good to me too Zilla. Looks better than any Ive made so far. Nice smoke ring too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2006)

Zilla, it loks great! Send it my way if you don't like it. I like it as much, if not more than pulled pork!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn!!  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Zilla, it *loks* great! Send it my way if you don't like it. I like it as much, if not more than pulled pork!



Zilla I've gotta agree with Nick, it does *lok* great!  Whatever lok means?  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Zilla that brisket looks great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat dooo lokem good!


----------

